# sneak peek at some set designs for UNDERTANINGS 08



## 1031fan

*sneak peek at some set designs for UNDERTAKINGS 08*

hey all - our town was having an arts and wine festival so a few of the downtown buisnesses had "featured artists" that put some work up in there stores - i was chosen as one of the artists and decided to do a little haunt advertisement - - - wish i woulda had a lot more of a time notice cause i could have had some really cool props set up too - but heres some sets that I made in 2 days work including set up time - im really gonna strive this year to maintain a very high quality level of realism with the sets - hopefully im on the right track with these - had a buddy of mine with a sweet camera take some too - so maybe ill put some of those up when he sends them to me since these are really washed out -there was fog coming out of the one hole with the blue light- enjoy - feed back is always welcome










































riley


----------



## Mazz

Beautiful.Realistic sets.


----------



## Lilly

Very scarey looking 
I bet they look real good all set up with props
Great Job


----------



## Lilly

Your slatted walls are excellent


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Nicely done. Very realistic. Very well aged.


----------



## sharpobject

VERY impressive. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nice!!! Haunting feel to the dilapidated room. Great job !!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW! I wish I lived in your area and could go to your haunt come October!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Wow, those walls look great. Well done.


----------



## scareme

Great lath and plaster work. If you did that in two days I'd love to see what you put together in two weeks.


----------



## ScareShack

Looks really nice and realistic...awesome job!


----------



## hawkchucker

Speachless. Uterly speachless. I just cant believe how real it looks.


----------



## grim reaper

wow thats just awsome great job !! fancy remodelling my house for me ? lol i love your attention for detail and in two day !! just amzing work !


----------



## crossblades400

holy crap, that looks like something in a movie


----------



## dionicia

Really good job. I'm amazed and ashamed that I have been slacking. If I had half your talent, there would be a lot more people wetting themselves coming out of my haunt.


----------



## Revenant

Wow! And I thought 07 was cool! Those walls are great; the realistic lath job is such an improvement. The painted representation last year looked great in a Scooby sort of way but this takes it to another level entirely. You've really got this architectural decay thing down.


----------



## 1031fan

thanks everyone! really great to hear all your responses - im really striving this year to not make it just look like its an old house, but to BE an old house with all the trimmings - being in a creepy atmosphere makes it much easier to scare people in my opinion - and also - theres ALWAYS some people who just dont get scared - im sure many of you are like those people - so i want to make sure that every room is still entertaining and has plenty of eye candy so they give it a good review too - heres some more better pictures of the little mini display that my buddy took - he has one hell of a camera and a great eye too https://www.photoshop.com/user/newkid clip on the album called "summer preview" its a little slideshow - enjoy


----------



## gypsichic

great job indeed!


----------



## Daphne

You did that in 2 days? Have freakin mercy. It looks incredible! I would love to see props in there. Wow!


----------



## beelce

Looks better than a REAL old house ....nice work!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Wow, that looks fabulous!


----------



## scream1973

Love the slide show.. 

All you need is Bob Villa and its This Old Haunted House (lol)..

Seriously though an absolutely amazing job I can not wait to see the how the haunt turns out in 08 as I was in awe of your 07 job. Such attention to detail is sure to totally immerse the patrons in the atmosphere and mood you are setting.


----------



## DeathTouch

How did you make the cobwebs? Which products etc


----------



## RAWR

this is too cool. how do you make the paint peel off like that?


----------



## slightlymad

Looks fantastic


----------



## pyro

wow fan very well done, wish you were closer -love to see it in person
i notice iin the slide show pics , the one with the light and peeling painton the wall-it looks like a couple of faces
maybe it just in my mind-


----------



## cerinad

Great Job!!!


----------



## psyko99

Wow, two days worth of work. The detail is amazing. I've seen my share of run down houses and you've done a great job.


----------



## Lotus

I love those walls


----------



## AzKittie74

Holy Cow Fan that is great work! Wanna come hang out with me for 2 days ?? haha
amazing!


----------



## Hellvin

Wow - those are truly excellent walls & effects. The plaster work and peeling paper are A1...


----------



## Ghostess

Oh... My.... God.........

Those walls are unbelievable! I SO want to do that to my dining room.


----------



## Freakboro

Gorgeous walls. Your web work is very nice as well. Looks like the place has been sitting there for 90 years. I like!


----------



## Spartan005

So whats the story this time around? A bunch of teenagers got sunburned to death and now they're seeking revenge? 

(see title)


----------



## Revenant

HA!! Took 33 posts for someone to make a joke about the misspelling! I was going to but I couldn't think of anything very witty.


----------



## 1031fan

haha - yeah....didn't notice it until spartan said somethin lol....guess thats what happens when ya use all your energy makin **** lol....at least i got my name right! errr...i think


----------



## pennywise

DROOOOOOOOOOOL! Those are awesome. Where can I learn to do that?


----------



## ghost37

Awesome, love the lathe and plaster walls. What is the texture on the walls?

I wish I was that talented, especially for 2 days...


----------



## ScareRookie

Wow, This is really detailed and realistic. Really nice work. I agree, if this was two days work, I cant imagin what it would look like if you had more time and props..Outstanding


----------



## 1031fan

hey guys - thanks for the compliments. glad you like the walls - i was happy with them as well  its mostly just mixtures of joint compound and latex paint in different ratios for different textures. ripping the lathe from 2x4's wasn't really that fun but the rest was a blast. cant wait to do more of this and other textures i have planned to do in this years haunt. really hoping to just blow everyone away with the realism of the sets. i was thinking of making a how to DVD in the offseason for alot of the painting/wall/textures techniques that we do. im starting to really get a lot of different techniques on all skill levels and it seems like ive been getting a lot of good feedback. would that be sumthin you guys might be interested in?

riley


----------



## Spartan005

definetely.


----------



## scream1973

I'd certainly be interested in that DVD


----------



## CerysCrow

Terrific realism - wonderful sets!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

DVD sounds like a great idea - count me in.


----------



## Revenant

Count me in on the DVD... there are a few DVDs out there that outline specific projects (corpsing, stone textures) or beginner level prop building, but something that focuses on scenery detailing and distressing is something that needs more airplay.


----------



## Bloodhound

1031fan said:


> hey guys - i was thinking of making a how to DVD in the offseason for alot of the painting/wall/textures techniques that we do. im starting to really get a lot of different techniques on all skill levels and it seems like ive been getting a lot of good feedback. would that be sumthin you guys might be interested in?
> 
> riley


I would be!!! Please let me know.


----------



## kerryike

I would certainly be interested! Superb work!


----------



## 1031fan

awesome guys! thanks for the interest and compliments - i love doin sets so i think this will definitely be on the to do list right after the season. maybe ill be able to shoot some sets as im building the haunt this year so that you can see from start to finish what a room looks like and how to get it there. got a lot of ideas flowin for this one...i think you guys will be happy with it! riley


----------



## Samhain

Hey if there's a dvd in the works count me in! Looks amazing dude!


----------



## ghost37

I would be interested in a DVD. Let me know when you start to sell them.


----------



## slywaka1

I can't believe it looks that realistic in 2 days!!!! Amazing! Do you/you should work in set design?!


----------



## 1031fan

thanks for the responses guys- i really am getting pumped about this DVD - slywaka1 - i do some set designs and contrustion for plays and musicals, but the majority of my haunt painting techniques have just been from practice, learning and experimenting. glad you like them. - riley


----------



## Bondo

DVD please! I so want to learn how to do that!


----------



## Revenant

Riley -- I think it would also be a good idea to pick the brains of the other HFers on different ways of achieving certain effects. There are often multiple ways of getting certain results, or maybe slight variations on those results, and usually a person's chosen technique is the first one they learned. Like, there's probably 15 different ways to texture stone or whatever. 

If people suggest a way to do something that you haven't tried but sounds like it would work, you could try it out, then demonstrate that as an alternate method on your video. The more ways people know to achieve an effect, the better they can put together a bag of tricks that suits their work style and budget.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Well done!!
Simply fantastic. It's been a hoot watching your skill go stellar over the years. 

Great job Riley.

All the best,
R


----------



## CallmeCraZe

SWEET SWEET SWEET!!! I have not posted much but this one I had to step up and out and applaud! Good work 1031!


----------

